# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2021



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2021 às 05:59)

Maio começa com uma noite bem fresca, para não dizer mesmo fria.
Em Santa Iria já desceu aos *8,5ºC *cerca das *5h* (4:00 utc).
HR entre *68%*, das 3h05 às 3h50, e *74%* por volta das 5h.

Corrente fraca do quadrante Norte em geral, conduzida por uma crista anticiclónica que se estende desde o anticlone sobre a Groenlândia a norte da Islândia até às Canárias.






Temperaturas às 5h denotam alguma inversão em locais habituais, como já aconteceu nas noites anteriores, nomeadamente Praia da Rainha com 5,7ºC e também algumas estações na região de Coimbra com valores inferiores a 6ºC.




Uma estação WU na zona de Tomar marca 3,5ºC agora .
Estes valores estão claramente abaixo da média das mínimas para Maio e até para Abril. No entanto, longe das mínimas históricas extremas para Maio.

Madrugada fria mas ontem dia 30 os valores foram estes e talvez não sejam atingidos hoje:


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2021 às 19:43)

Pelo Ribatejo final de dia com céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW.

Panorâmica a NE a partir de Vila Franca de Xira:




A SE:


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2021 às 03:10)

4.6ºC


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2021 às 19:14)

Boa Tarde 

_Maio pardo e ventoso, faz o ano formoso  
_
O mês das trovoadas arranca seguindo este ditado, com tempo soalheiro e bem ventoso. As mínimas têm sido um pouco baixas.  
O céu tem se apresentado geralmente pouco nublado. 
O vento tem soprado moderado de NW, por vezes com rajadas pontuais durante as tardes. 

A partir de amanhã a temperatura vai subir bem, apesar do vento continuar a marcar presença. No entanto deverá ser sol de pouca dura, pois a chuva parece andar próxima  

Ontem: *11,6ºC / 18,2ºC *
Hoje: *8,8ºC / 19,0ºC *

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2021 às 19:45)

Boa tarde, 
Pois é, maio começou com tempo fresco e céu maioritariamente pouco nublado. Hoje à tarde parecia que ia vir mau tempo, mas entretanto o céu limpou totalmente. Nuvens agora só se vislumbram para o Interior... O vento claramente tem prejudicado a sensação térmica - estão 16,0ºC mas com o vento moderado de noroeste mais parece que estão 5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2021 às 05:10)

Ontem, *Domingo dia 2*, nortada manteve-se mas menos intensa.
Também se mantém as noites frias e os dias sem conseguir chegar aos 20ºC: máxima *19,7ºC* (+1ºc do que no dia anterior), mas mínima* 8,4ºC* e sem parar o vento de noite.

Nuvens cumuliformes de fraco desenvolvimento, não passam de Cumulus mediocris. Muitos Cirrus e Cirrostratus em movimento rápido de SW. Halo solar.

Esta "corrida a 1000 Km/h" entre Santa Iria e Oeiras ilustra o aspecto do céu durante a tarde:


Estas imagens das Beachcam ilustram o fim da tarde e poente de anteontem,* Sábado dia 1*:


























E estas, o início da tarde de *Domingo dia 2*, com uma limpidez excepcional nos horizontes costeiros:











Berlengas ao longe...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2021 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com uma tarde bem amena por sinal, e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2021 às 19:25)

Final de tarde com  céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a NE a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Mai 2021 às 11:10)

Caminhada de ontem, encosta e serra de Sintra,

penso que já está aberta a "temporada" de 2021 das famosas nortadas, ainda em modo de pré aquecimento ,

será que vou bater o record do ano passado ?, humm


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2021 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Por cá esta manhã começou logo com sol, mas com vento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mai 2021 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde 

O tempo prossegue soalheiro, ameno e com céu pouco nublado ou limpo 
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de NW, com algumas rajadas fortes durante as tardes, causando por vezes uma sensação desagradável. 
As mínimas continuam um pouco baixas para a época.  

Segunda: *8,5ºC / 23,6ºC *
Terça: *10,6ºC / 23,8ºC *
Hoje: *9,4ºC / 22,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *17,9ºC*
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2021 às 23:09)

Boa noite,
Depois daqueles primeiros dois dias fresquinhos do início do mês, esta semana tem sido acompanhada de manhãs frescas e tardes bastante quentinhas e com o típico sol intenso de maio. 

Como, por alguma razão, o Wunderground não está a permitir visualizar o gráfico das temperaturas dos últimos dias, não vou poder fazer o resumo das temperaturas como eu queria fazer. No entanto, tenho os dados de hoje no sensor de casa, que indicam que a temperatura máxima foi de 23,9ºC e a mínima de 13,5ºC. Tenho dúvidas que nestes dias se tenham ultrapassado os 27ºC de máxima anual do dia 31 de março - ainda assim os próximos dias deverão trazer os primeiros 30ºC do ano ao sul do país. Tendo em conta que a média das máximas para maio anda entre os 20 e os 24ºC no Alentejo, é já alguma coisa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2021 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com mais um dia bem ameno, e de céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2021 às 19:51)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2021 às 22:35)

Boa noite, 
Pelo movimento do fórum dá para perceber como vão as coisas ao nível da meteorologia... Céu pouco nublado, noites normais e dias amenos e primaveris têm sido a ordem dos últimos dias. Ontem de manhã ainda houve nuvens negras no céu, mas foi falso alarme e, como estava previsto, não só não caiu nada como esteve um tempo ameno à tarde, igualzinho que nos dias anteriores. O vento soprou de noroeste durante a semana e de segunda a quarta houve inclusive períodos de nortada moderada. A partir de quarta a intensidade do vento diminuiu bastante...  

Aqui vai um resumo das temperaturas desta semana na Charneca, possível agora graças ao facto de o Wunderground ter resolvido o problema das tabelas de resumo meteorológico: 

*Segunda, dia 3:  *
Máx: 23,9ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC

*Terça, dia 4:*
Máx: 25,0ºC
Mín: 9,8ºC

*Anteontem, dia 5:  *
Máx: 23,9ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC

*Ontem, dia 6: *
Máx: 22,0ºC
Mín: 13,6ºC

*Hoje, dia 7: *
Máx: 23,2ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC

Hoje ao final da tarde já havia mais nebulosidade e agora o céu está parcialmente nublado. Contudo, esta nebulosidade ainda não é a da frente - é uma massa de ar húmido subtropical que foi empurrada para nordeste, desde a zona da Madeira, por causa da frente em aproximação. A frente em si ainda está um pouco longe e só chegará à zona no domingo, de madrugada. Estão 16,9ºC, vento fraco e 76% de humidade relativa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2021 às 23:45)

Geopower disse:


> Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW.



Boa noite
Estas nuvens altas são o arauto de uma mudança radical do tempo. Vai principiar uma corrente de Oeste/Noroeste com viragens a Sudoeste durante a passagem de frentes. Depois... pode vir a ser bem interessante, para Maio, claro.

Este resumo gráfico da primeira semana de Maio é suficiente para ter uma ideia das condições secas até agora:





Condições de nortada, que nos locais habituais conseguem atingir valores sustentados do vento ao nível de tempestade tropical, mas com um belo céu azul!
Claro que falamos por exemplo da Serra de Sintra mas também de toda a área a sul da serra, nomeadamente Alcabideche.
Quem quiser sentir vento deste calibre, num local de fácil acesso e com bela paisagem (desconhecida de muitos), pode visitar o Parque Urbano das Penhas dos Marmeleiros e ir ver a vista ao balcão do cimo do passadiço... 

Registo feito no dia 5. Vento médio entre 69 e 76 Km/h, rajadas pouco acrescentavam chegando a não mais de 85 Km/h mas em regime aleatório.


Sobre a Serra as nuvens principiaram descoladas acima dos píncaros e foram descendo até aos 400 m com o fim da tarde na zona ocidental.

Vista desde a Lagoa de Albufeira, cerca das 15h (14 utc):





No Parque Urbano das Penhas dos Marmeleiros:

NNE 17:10 utc, panorama completo da Serra de Sintra:





N 17:10 utc, maciço ocidental da Serra:





NE 17:12 utc (Palácio da Pena e Cruz Alta)


----------



## windchill (8 Mai 2021 às 14:39)

Antes da mudança drástica nas condições meteorológicas que nos esperam a partir desta noite/próxima madrugada, somos entretanto presenteados com umas bonitas pinceladas de céu!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2021 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com mais um dia ameno, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2021 às 20:23)

Dia de céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de oeste:
Panorâmica a Sul a partir da Praia da Fonte da Telha:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A NW:


----------



## Candy (8 Mai 2021 às 20:55)

windchill disse:


> Antes da mudança drástica nas condições meteorológicas que nos esperam a partir desta noite/próxima madrugada, somos entretanto presenteados com umas bonitas pinceladas de céu!


"pinceladas no céu"...
Tem graça, eu chamo a isso Pinceladas de frio


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2021 às 23:34)

A frente apareceu há pouco no único radar disponível:

Últimas 24 horas da reflectividade de Arouca:


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 02:16)

Peniche,
Já se nota bastante o vento no meu terraço.
Pelo sim pelo não tirei os vasos das prateleiras...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 02:37)

Candy disse:


> Peniche,
> Já se nota bastante o vento no meu terraço.
> Pelo sim pelo não tirei os vasos das prateleiras...



Sem o radar de Coruche é bastante difícil fazer previsões de intensidade de precipitação, mas a imagem de satélite parece mostrar uma frente bem menos activa para sul do Cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 02:59)

Estou a seguir, ou pelo menos a tentar... nem Coruche,  nem Loulé...

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 03:52)

Há cerca de 3 horas a frente ainda se encontrava longe da costa:





Nesta altura está a entrar pela costa da Região Oeste, de Peniche para sul:





Quer o que está disponível quanto a radar, quer as imagens de satélite parecem sugerir uma ondulação da frente:










Vento fixo em Sul, com oscilações locais, e a aumentar de intensidade na costa da Região Oeste:





Humidade relativa elevada, desta vez não parece haver intrusões de ar seco:





Há chuva fraca já acumulada (*0,3 mm* a *0,5 mm*) em estações de Colares à Ericeira.
A Serra de Sintra a fazer o seu trabalho, *1,0 mm* em Galamares, *0,8 mm* em Mucifal, começou às 3h40.

Não há actividade eléctrica. Apenas houve umas descargas a mais de 200 Km ao largo da Ericeira, há pouco menos de três horas.


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 04:03)

Frente acabou de chegar a Peniche.
Começou agora a chover. Fraca, por enquanto.


----------



## manganao (9 Mai 2021 às 04:47)

parece que o litoral norte é que vai ter mais intensidade


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 04:54)

Primeiras EMA's do IPMA a acumular são do Litoral Sintra/Cascais.
Vento intensificou-se bastante no Cabo da Roca, de SE para contornar a Serra.






Estas primeiras precipitações são pré-frontais. A frente está definida pelas células a crescer agora em frente à Região Oeste, mas deslocam-se para NNE, só entrarão de Peniche para norte talvez. Atenção a estas células, têm uma área limpa de precipitação à frente delas.





Chuva fraca começou há um quarto de hora aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, *0,5 mm*, também em Santa Iria *0,5 mm*.

Temperatura teve a máxima provisória de hoje (dia 9) até mesmo antes de começar a precipitação: *16,4ºC *e *15,5ºC*, respectivamente


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 04:55)

Peniche,
Vai pingando, mas fraco. O vento acalmou.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 05:14)

Candy disse:


> Peniche,
> Vai pingando, mas fraco. O vento acalmou.



Atenção às células que vêm a seguir a esta calma, quando caír vai ser à bruta...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mai 2021 às 05:29)

Boa noite pessoal  ,

Por aqui já vai chovendo fraco! Frente com muito bom aspecto, satélite já mostra um pós-frontal , vamos lá ver o que vai render  Bom evento a todos 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 05:58)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção às células que vêm a seguir a esta calma, quando caír vai ser à bruta...


Já se nota mais vento.


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 06:40)

Com o amanhecer já se pode seguir pelas webcam.
Na costa sul de Peniche a dos Supertubos  não está a funcionar.
Temos esta na costa norte que está operacional. Baleal/Lagide

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 06:43)

E de repente o céu desabou

Chuva torrencial em Peniche


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 07:27)

A finalidade da foto é outra mas dá para verem a carga de água que tem estado a cair em Peniche.
Tinha aqui seguramente 2cm de altura de água.  Ali por baixo do cano de onde se vê sair água há um ralo!
Saliento que este terraço é um primeiro andar com escadas abertas para baixo por onde a água escorre livremente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (9 Mai 2021 às 07:44)

E começa a chover torrencialmente na Amadora.

Se durar mais que 5 minutos vai dar problemas de inundações


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 07:51)

Tal como a foto que publiquei antes, este vídeo não foi feito para publicar mas dado não haver radares pelo menos dará para se ter ideia da força de chuva.
Esteve a cair durante meia hora seguramente.  Sendo que 20 minutos foi praticamente sempre com esta força. Os últimos 10 minutos aliviou um pouco mas continuou pesada.
Começou a cair com esta intensidade lá pelas 06h40
Resta dizer que a maior força não filmei pois era impossível estar com a porta do terraço aberta! 

Por agora já só pinga.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Mai 2021 às 07:51)

Acabei de ter 10 minutos de chuva torrencial, tocada a vento. 
Chuva moderada agora.
14°C.


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 08:00)

Já há ocorrências em Peniche com o descritivo
(dependendo do site de consulta) 
"Meteorologia Adversa / Inundação de estruturas ou características por experiência intensa"
"Inundação de estruturas ou superfícies por precipitação intensa"


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2021 às 08:02)

Abrantes - Chegou a frente, chove "normal"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2021 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente ainda causou uns minutos de chuva bem torrencial, com um ritmo de precipitação próximo dos 35 mm/h. Caíram 9,1 mm, o que até nem está muito longe do que a maioria dos modelos previa para aqui (embora menos do que previa o ECMWF). Que venha agora a pós-frontal, para render mais uns cartuchos e superar os 10 mm!


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mai 2021 às 09:48)

Bom dia, por alguma razão a estação Netatmo que costumo seguir não está disponível , mas segundo a de Santo Quintino (Sobral Monte Agraço) - a mais perto daqui - o valor foi de *12.52mm*, acredito que tenha chovido próximo disso deste lado. Por volta das 7h da manhã ouvia-se cair bem, com muita força, estalava nos telhados!


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Mai 2021 às 10:07)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção às células que vêm a seguir a esta calma, quando caír vai ser à bruta...


Acho que ainda não eram sete da madrugada ... Foi tamanha a carga de água e em três vezadas ... um trovão de bradar aos céus - ainda pensei que fosse o foguetão chinês. Não abri os olhos! Desci esta manhã e, qual pequeno almoço recheado de esfregona na mão, tinha a sala alagada. O mar está pintado de creme da correria da água dos rios e nascentes.
Agora está sol


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2021 às 11:40)

Bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada foi bem regada por aguaceiros moderados ao longo de várias horas, até ás 9, deixou um bom acumulado, para esta altura do ano.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2021 às 13:44)

*6.4mm*, pensei desse mais

agora tem um aguaceiro perto


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria foi uma grande bátega, das maiores que já presenciei aqui.

*20,3 mm* em *menos de 60 minutos*, das 7h15 às 8h15; *8,6 mm* em menos de* 15 minutos*, lavagem perfeita das ruas.
Acumulado final *22,4 mm*.

A superfície frontal tinha um declive acentuado, o térrmino da chuva foi muito rápido assim como a viragem do vento e a descida de temperatura. Mas o vento manteve-se apenas moderado.

Não choveu mais desde então.
Corrente de Oeste agora, Cumulus variados.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 13:58)

david 6 disse:


> *6.4mm*, pensei desse mais
> 
> agora tem um aguaceiro perto



Começam a crescer mais as células pós-frontais:






É frustrante fazer o seguimento sem os radares do centro e sul...


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 14:20)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 14:40)

Vista para sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2021 às 14:46)

StormRic disse:


> Começam a crescer mais as células pós-frontais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



há pouco acabou mesmo por deixar algumas descargas para N/NE


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 17:51)

Candy disse:


> 18,9 mm...
> Posso dizer que não me lembro de ver um registo tão elevado, em Peniche, nos últimos anos!
> 
> 
> ...



O registo de Cabo Carvoeiro é notável também pela quebra do vento na hora da passagem da frente, mostrando que era mais do que uma frente. Na verdade desenvolveram-se células potentes que controlaram localmente a circulação.

Esse comportamento do vento não foi observado nas outras EMA's costeiras, em particular nos Cabos: Roca teve o maior pico de vento horário, a par do Raso, na mesma hora em que a célula atingia Peniche.















Mas no imediato pós-frontal foi o Cabo Carvoeiro que teve a maior intensidade, de Norte. provavelmente somando-se a normal viragem do vento na frente com a circulação local da célula:


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 18:03)

Precisamente como eu relatei de madrugada. O vento teve uma acalmia brutal aquando dos primeiros pingos da chegada da frente .

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2021 às 18:08)

Boa Tarde

Os últimos três dias foram soalheiros, "quentes" e agradáveis, com alguma nebulosidade temporária.
O vento soprou em geral moderado de NW, rodando para SW-W durante o dia de ontem.

Quinta: *13,4ºC / 23,6ºC *
Sexta: *12,9ºC / 24,1ºC*
Sábado: *11,8ºC / 22,5ºC *

Hoje houve uma mudança radical, com o dia a começar com chuva moderada a forte, devido à passagem da frente e rendendo *2,1 mm *no total.
A partir do meio da manhã, o céu começou a limpar de forma gradual e apenas voltei a presenciar dois aguaceiros dispersos e curtos. 
O vento soprou em geral moderado de W, rodando temporariamente para NW durante a tarde. * 
*
Amanhã teremos mais instabilidade  

Hoje: *14,4ºC / 20,0ºC *
T. Atual: *18,1ºC*
HR: 52% 
Vento: W-NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 18:21)

david 6 disse:


> há pouco acabou mesmo por deixar algumas descargas para N/NE



E foi mesmo a última trovoada deste pós-frontal (boa foto!), aliás a frente foi escassa em actividade eléctrica, quase só para comprovar a previsão.

Nesta altura, o pós-frontal já não tem precipitação para sul de Montejunto:


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Mai 2021 às 18:43)

Chuva abundante de grossas bategas


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Mai 2021 às 18:51)

Mar bicolor pelas 13h:


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Mai 2021 às 18:53)

Da caminhada matinal de hoje aqui pelo "bairro", algumas pingas pelo caminho,

as imagens tiradas do alto de Montemor,

algum vento e fresco,









esta rocha tem um pequeno buraco, que pode ser uma espécie de indicador de pluviosidade, na minha ultima passagem por aqui, na passada sexta-feira, fim do dia, já estava seco,





neste intervalo te tempo, em que estive a fazer uma pausa e numa espécie de meditação, caía alguns pingos,


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 18:54)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Chuva abundante de grossas bategas



Novas células! 








Maria Papoila disse:


> Mar bicolor pela 13h:



Enxurradas das ribeiras costeiras, neste caso do Lizandro (é na Foz do Lizandro, certo?).


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Mai 2021 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> (é na Foz do Lizandro, certo?).



Praia de São Lourenço. Olha o rio com água espessa:


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 19:35)

Candy disse:


> Precisamente como eu relatei de madrugada. O vento teve uma acalmia brutal aquando dos primeiros pingos da chegada da frente .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



A estação WU de Casais de Mestre Mendo (perto de Atouguia) tem um registo que pode dar uma ideia (por baixo) da intempérie de Peniche:







Neste registo da tabela, resumido aos períodos de precipitação, identifica-se num intervalo de menos de 1 hora (*6:39 - 7:34*) um acumulado de *17,6 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 19:41)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Praia de São Lourenço. Olha o rio com água espessa:



 na bacia deste rio (*Safarujo*) houve efectivamente acumulados superiores a* 20 mm* à passagem da frente, enxurradas portanto, a justificarem toda essa lama.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 19:56)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Chuva abundante de grossas bategas



E esses aguaceiros já chegaram aqui à Póvoa de Santa iria:







Vitor TT disse:


> Da caminhada matinal de hoje aqui pelo "bairro", algumas pingas pelo caminho,
> 
> as imagens tiradas do alto de Montemor,
> 
> algum vento e fresco,



Belas fotos! O céu ainda estava bem toldado e com aguaceiros nas redondezas.


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 20:22)

StormRic disse:


> A estação WU de Casais de Mestre Mendo (perto de Atouguia) tem um registo que pode dar uma ideia (por baixo) da intempérie de Peniche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim dá para ter uma ideia.  Mas será mais credível o valor do acumulado apresentado pela estação do Cabo Carvoeiro.  Acredito que tenha chovido bastante menos nos casais do que na peninsula de Peniche. Os casais de mestre mendo ficam completamente fora da península de Peniche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 20:43)

Candy disse:


> Sim dá para ter uma ideia.  Mas será mais credível o valor do acumulado apresentado pela estação do Cabo Carvoeiro.  Acredito que tenha chovido bastante menos nos casais do que na peninsula de Peniche. Os casais de mestre mendo ficam completamente fora da península de Peniche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. É uma pena não haver uma estação mesmo em Peniche. Aí o terraço é bem bonito, e parece-me um bom local para uma estação...


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2021 às 20:54)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto. É uma pena não haver uma estação mesmo em Peniche. Aí o terraço é bem bonito, e parece-me um bom local para uma estação...



Nem sabes as vezes que já pensei nisso!
Mas aqui é abrigado...


----------



## fhff (10 Mai 2021 às 08:57)

Chuvada intensa na terrugem,  Sintra. 12 
C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2021 às 09:12)

Por aqui os aguaceiros de madrugada já acumularam 2,3 mm, elevando o acumulado do evento para os 11,4 mm. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia de hoje!  

Já se nota também a diminuição da temperatura provocada pelo ar pós-frontal. Está escuro a oeste e estão 15,4°C.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

À semelhança de ontem, o dia começou com aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Há momentos caiu um e está a escurecer a oeste!
Vento fraco e apenas *13°C*

Ontem, a frente fria provocou bastante chuva e fortes rajadas de vento durante a madrugada/início da manhã! Ainda assim, esperava mais actividade...


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2021 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a W-NW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2021 às 09:37)

O dia virou noite e abateu-se uma chuva torrencial incrível!! 
Acompanhada por algum granizo, que já fez soar os alarmes dos carros...
Vento mais intenso à passagem da célula!

Boa descida da temperatura!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2021 às 09:55)

Esta célula a Este de Loures já produziu 2 trovões bem audíveis aqui.

No momento em que tirei a foto apareceu um raio, pena não ter ficado registado


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mai 2021 às 10:26)

Trovoada entre o Cartaxo e Santarém 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (10 Mai 2021 às 11:42)

Mais uma chuvada de grande intensidade pelo litoral Sintrense.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2021 às 12:09)

2,63 mm aqui em Alenquer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2021 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

Por cá a manhã começou logo com agauceiros fracos, por volta das 9 horas, mas agora o céu voltou a escurecer muito, e a trovoada já se faz ouvir, e voltaram os aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2021 às 12:29)

trovoada a chegar


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2021 às 12:42)

vai passar de raspão o pior...


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2021 às 12:46)

ainda está a deixar uma chuvita


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Mai 2021 às 13:25)

Vai chovendo forte, com granizo à mistura. Ouvi um trovão à pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2021 às 13:48)

Boa chuvada por Algés neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2021 às 14:14)

Boa tarde

Linhas de instabilidade sucessivas, mas curtas e rápidas. Tem havido actividade eléctrica.
Claro que nesta zona da RLC, mais a sul, o radar pouco mostra, nem permite avaliar a intensidade da precipitação.









Estas foram mesmo em Lisboa, a mais intensa foi descarga dupla repartida entre o Campo Grande e Sacavém: às 9h52.






*4,6 mm* aqui na Escola da Póvoa de Santa Iria e *3,3 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria.

A estação da Gago Coutinho, a par daquela trovoada, foi das que até agora hoje recebeu o maior acumulado horário da RLC, precisamente entre as 9h e as 10h da manhã: *6,4 mm*.
Outras estações com acumulados significativos foram Peniche, Tomar e Cantanhede.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2021 às 19:54)

3.2mm hoje


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mai 2021 às 22:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui já espero pouco mais do evento, rendeu até ao momento 11.1mm  Ontem 7.8mm com a frente, e hoje 3.3mm com o pós-frontal  Agora teremos o regresso progressivo da estabilidade ao longo da semana, e no fim de semana parece que teremos uns dias a cheirar a Verão 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2021 às 23:06)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, dia com alguns aguaceiros, mas poucos, grande parte passou ao lado. Ambiente fresco.
Ao final da tarde, passava mais um aguaceiro intenso a Norte da cidade:








Horizonte a oeste com algumas bigornas, em fase de dissipação:





*2.5mm* hoje numa estação da cidade. Ontem a frente rendeu *13mm*. 

Nos próximos dias ainda deverá chover mais qualquer coisa por estes lados, mas nada de significativo. O verão aproxima-se e com ele, a nortada e os dias nublados aqui à região Oeste.


----------



## srr (11 Mai 2021 às 08:46)

Pluv. Mensal Pluv. 
*22.0 mm - muito abaixo da média 
E caiu toda no domingo.*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2021 às 13:09)

Bom dia

Ontem *4,6 mm *(total feito até ao início da tarde, apesar de alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde, ilustrados nos vídeos _time-lapse_ 4K seguintes) e hoje* 0,3 mm* cerca das 3h, aqui na Póvoa.



Nesta altura está um céu de transição antes da aproximação de novo sistema frontal. Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris.

Mínima de *10,2ºC*, noite bem fresca e o dia continua fresco com *18,1ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2021 às 14:52)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia de aguaceiros, que foram pouco frequentes mas que ocorriam com alguma pujança. Rendeu* 1,2 mm*. 
Não me apercebi de qualquer trovoada, mas pelo que aqui vejo, parece que andou uma por perto 
O vento soprou moderado de W-NW, por vezes forte e com rajadas durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *
Acumulado: *1,2 mm*

Hoje o dia segue soalheiro e "fresco", apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado no final da manhã. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de NW.  

Mínima de hoje: *11,1ºC *
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2021 às 19:50)

Boa tarde,

Durante a madrugada ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, já o dia de hoje foi ameno, e com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Mai 2021 às 23:50)

Vai chovendo aqui pela Figueira, mas não muito forte, só reparei que tinha deixado de ouvir buzinas e fui espreitar à janela


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Mai 2021 às 00:10)

Estes dias de pós frontal dão sempre nuvens bestiais, nunca me canso.
(por Lisboa)


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2021 às 01:58)

bandevelugo disse:


> Estes dias de pós frontal dão sempre nuvens bestiais, nunca me canso.
> (por Lisboa)



 belas composições!

Já caíu um aguaceiro aqui na Póvoa, mas fraco, não conseguiu acumular.
Entretanto até o radar de Arouca começou a falhar, estamos quase "ás escuras" de vez em quando. O dinâmico apagou-se.
Isto é o que se pode arranjar de momento:







...que em conjunto com a recente análise frontal das 00h mostra a frente fria, com fraca actividade ao chegar às latitudes da RLC:





Os acumulados mais significativos da região estão por enquanto da Figueira da Foz para norte:
















Na imagem de satélite nota-se que a frente está desprovida de nuvens altas. Aliás no radar os ecos não passam dos 6 Km de altitude.






Está nesta altura por Peniche.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2021 às 03:20)

Chove com intensidade nos últimos minutos


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2021 às 03:24)

Já acalmou, mas foi o suficiente para transformar a rua num rio


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2021 às 11:07)

A chover bem por aqui, estranhamente o radar nao mostra nada?


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2021 às 11:07)

desde as 00h vamos com* 9.39mm*


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2021 às 12:26)

1.2mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2021 às 16:16)

jamestorm disse:


> A chover bem por aqui, estranhamente o radar nao mostra nada?


O radar está quase que inativo desde ontem e as imagens de Arouca estão a ser pouco atualizadas. Por exemplo, a última imagem do radar de Arouca tem já uns 15 minutos e a última imagem do radar dinâmico foi feita há mais de 10 minutos (geralmente, a atualização costuma ser feita de 5 em 5 minutos, ou menos). Por poucas palavras, nestes tempos estamos quase às escuras ao nível de radares!  

Pois bem, voltando ao tema principal, por aqui a chuva de madrugada ainda acumulou 0,5 mm. Durante a manhã, ainda houve bastante nebulosidade mas não caiu nada - a chuva foi só mais a norte. Amanhã nem deverá cair nada por aqui. Já esta tarde segue bastante fotogénica, típica de tardes de pós-frontal, com nuvens que parecem flocos brancos gigantes...  

A temperatura segue também com valores abaixo do normal. Embora tenhamos tido temperaturas semelhantes a vários dias do mês passado (de abril), o vento tem diminuído bastante a sensação térmica, sendo que estes dias têm tido a sensação térmica mais baixa desde meados de março...


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2021 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um dia soalheiro, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW.
Aguaceiros no inicio da manhã, que renderam *1,8 mm*. Nem dei pela sua ocorrência, apenas vi o valor na estação mais tarde  

Mínima: *14,5ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mai 2021 às 11:38)

dia bastante nublado aqui pelo litoral a região Oeste, temos um ou outro pingo de vez em quando...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2021 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado, e vento moderado, agora ás 14 horas, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que durou uns 5 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2021 às 17:32)

uns chuviscos


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2021 às 18:27)

caiu a parte mais "intensa" agora, deu *0.4mm* e agora o céu azul e o sol já apareceu


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2021 às 09:37)

Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a sul a partir do tabuleiro de acesso à Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## windchill (14 Mai 2021 às 21:13)

Hoje aqui pela margem sul, tive direito a um belíssimo e colorido fim de dia...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2021 às 13:06)

Bom dia (ou será melhor boa tarde),
Por aqui na quinta-feira ainda chuviscou, acumulando 0,2 mm. Embora a manhã de quinta tenha começado bem mais agradável que as anteriores e com muito menos vento, o dia foi igualmente fresco e acompanhado de vento moderado à tarde. 

Ontem, ainda que o céu tenha estado algo farrusco de manhã, já se notou um claro aumento da temperatura. A máxima foi baixa mas a diminuição do vento ajudou. À tarde até esteve algum calorzinho e o céu esteve limpo até à noite. 

Hoje, em contraste com regiões mais a norte, o tempo está bem agradável e primaveril. O vento segue fraco e apenas há alguma nebulosidade alta, sem relevância. A humidade também está elevada, a rondar os 70 por cento. Estão 20,9°C, com uma sensação térmica mais elevada pelas razões que já apontei.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2021 às 20:13)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Manhã de céu muito nublado tornando-se limpo ao longo da tarde.
Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a W-NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2021 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e caiu já uns chuvicos por volta das 10 horas.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Mai 2021 às 17:00)

Dia com alguns chuviscos até por volta da hora de almoço, mas abafado. Agora o céu está pouco nublado e até está relativamente quente, 20 ºC segundo o termómetro do carro


----------



## RStorm (17 Mai 2021 às 11:08)

Boa Tarde 

Peço desculpa pela ausência, mas devido a deveres laborais não consegui estar presente nestes últimos dias  

Na quinta-feira tivemos períodos de chuviscos, mas nem molharam o chão. 
Desde sexta para cá, o tempo tem alternado entre períodos nublados e períodos soalheiros e agradáveis, com nuvens altas. Ontem senti o cheirinho a terra molhada, sinal de chuva, mas não houve nada por aqui e arredores 
As temperaturas têm estado abaixo do previsto, provavelmente devido à nebulosidade e vento, e ainda bem 
O vento tem predominado do quadrante NW, sendo sempre mais notório e intenso durante a tarde. 

Basicamente o verão parece já estar a querer instalar-se. Maio já não é o que era em termos de instabilidade, mas veremos como corre até ao final do mês  
No sábado fez um ano que tive uma enorme trovoada e em que registei o maior valor de precipitação numa hora. Este ano, nicles... 

Quinta: *13,6ºC / 19,1ºC *
Sexta: *12,5ºC / 21,7ºC * 
Sábado: *12,9ºC / 23,3ºC *
Domingo: *17,2ºC / 22,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Mai 2021 às 18:06)

E os 40º ...?! Aqui nada! Só nortada irritante a soprar!


----------



## Geopower (17 Mai 2021 às 19:36)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2021 às 21:09)

Hoje já se notou bem, que a temperatura já subiu um pouco mais em relação a dias anteriores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2021 às 08:12)

Maria Papoila disse:


> E os 40º ...?! Aqui nada! Só nortada irritante a soprar!


40°C em maio, na Ericeira? Irreal pensar que tal vai acontecer...


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2021 às 09:33)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a sul a partir do acesso à ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2021 às 11:07)

Maria Papoila disse:


> E os 40º ...?! Aqui nada! Só nortada irritante a soprar!



Viver na Ericeira e querer 40ºC é como viver em Faro e querer nevões à porta de casa... Há que ter noção da realidade do clima de cada local.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2021 às 12:45)

Bom dia,

Este final de manhã segue com céu nublado, e temperatura amena.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Mai 2021 às 14:14)

vai chovendo aqui pelo Litoral Oeste, Sao Martinho do Porto. Tem estado tapado toda manha..


----------



## Candy (18 Mai 2021 às 15:10)

Boas

Em Peniche chove já há cerca de meia hora. Chuva miúda e levezinha. Não faz poça 

Vento fraco e tempo abafado.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2021 às 22:32)

Boa noite, 
Domingo foi um dia bastante farrusco, com céu nublado o dia inteiro mas um tempo ameno e muito abafado, com uma sensação térmica muito superior à da temperatura real. Por momentos pensei que estava na Madeira... De facto, só mesmo depois do anoitecer é que a nebulosidade começou a dissipar e a humidade só baixou por volta das onze da noite. 

Ontem foi um dia quentinho, com uma temperatura máxima nos 24,2ºC e muito sol. Nada a apontar, na realidade... 

Já hoje foi semelhante a anteontem, só que com uma temperatura um pouco mais elevada e algumas abertas pelo meio. Por momentos o tempo estava muito esquisito, quase sufocante por vezes! Entretanto, à tarde, a nebulosidade dissipou e o vento aumentou, diminuindo bastante a sensação térmica. A temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa do que o previsto devido à nebulosidade, como é óbvio. Neste momento estão 16,1ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco a moderado de nordeste - sinal da mudança de padrão atmosférico! Vem aí o calor e a ver se ultrapasso o valor máximo anual, situado nos 27,4ºC de dia 31 de março...


----------



## Geopower (19 Mai 2021 às 09:35)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado.  Vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## srr (19 Mai 2021 às 14:21)

Abrantes - 27º


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Mai 2021 às 11:37)

Na caminhada de ontem pelo litoral Sintrense, e claro, as nortadas já quase em pleno, quase, mais fresco que por casa, na Peninha o vento pouco passou dos 55 km/h, mas estava algo frio +- 14º o que não deu para estar muito tempo a ver se tinha um registo mais alto,

aqui por casa o vento já se fazia notar e mais quente,

as imagens falam por si,


















hoje por aqui mais quentinho e vento quase nulo.


----------



## srr (20 Mai 2021 às 12:12)

Abrantes - 26º as 12H00.


----------



## srr (20 Mai 2021 às 14:33)

Abrantes Alvega - 30.7º as 14H00

A sensação, por contraste com últimos dias 
é de 40º


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2021 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com um dia algo quente, em que já apetece fugir para uma sombra.


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2021 às 19:45)

Boa Tarde

Estes últimos três dias tiveram caras totalmente distintas.

Terça-feira foi um dia nublado, cinzento e com algum vento, mas sem chuva.
Extremos: *14,1ºC / 22,8ºC*
Ontem o dia apresentou-se mais quente, límpido e soalheiro, mas com forte nortada a acompanhar.
Extremos: *13,0ºC / 24,8ºC*
Hoje foi um dia de autêntico verão com céu pouco nublado e nortada fraca. Nova máxima anual alcançada.
Extremos: *14,9ºC / 28,1ºC *

Estas oscilações típicas da época deverão continuar nos próximos dias. A chuva é que parece ter cessado do horizonte, mas também já começa a ser normal o tempo seco. 
Pode ser que sejamos brindados com uma ou outra trovoada lá mais para a frente, que isto tem andado muito fraquinho para a época em que estamos  

T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 31%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2021 às 20:09)

Boas,

Nortada violenta e apenas 17,9 graus.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 89 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2021 às 22:26)

Finalmente, a máxima de dia 31 de março foi ultrapassada e hoje registou-se um novo recorde anual de 28,1ºC de temperatura máxima. Também já se nota um claro aumento do vento, sobretudo durante a noite, e uma diminuição da inversão térmica, ou seja, o normal desta altura do ano por aqui. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 28,1ºC
Mín: 13,8ºC

Agora estão 17,9ºC e céu limpo. Entretanto parece que nos próximos dias a temperatura cairá abruptamente, mas será só por uns (poucos) dias. A ver se na próxima semana temos alguma trovoadazinha por aqui - está complicado!


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2021 às 09:37)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mai 2021 às 15:23)

Boa tarde a todos!

Ontem um dia de céu limpo, quente e com nortada mais intensa a partir do final da tarde/inicio da noite. O típico estado do tempo a cheirar a verão... Destaque para a máxima que chegou aos *28ºC*!

Hoje o cenário já é ligeiramente diferente, com maior nebulosidade alta, vento moderado de N e descida da temperatura que ainda não foi além dos 23ºC...
E no fim de semana deve baixar mais um pouco e a nortada deve intensificar!


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2021 às 19:21)

Final de tarde com vento moderado de norte e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Panorâmica  a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2021 às 20:08)

A nebulosidade continua a marcar diferentemente as regiões a norte e a sul do vale do Tejo:

Hoje às 11:05 utc:







Cerca de hora e meia depois, 13:39 utc, as únicas nuvens que atingem a sul do Tejo são as altas, Cirrus.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mai 2021 às 16:09)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Tarde de céu encoberto e vento moderado de NW
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2021 às 18:50)

Já passou, mais uma frente fantasma.
Maio fresquinho e sequinho, este aqui pela região centro. Nem temos o calor do Sueste nem a chuva do Noroeste...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2021 às 21:12)

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e bem fresco.


----------



## RStorm (23 Mai 2021 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde 

O fim de semana foi "fresco", ventoso e com descida de temperaturas. 
O céu apresentou-se com muita nebulosidade, mas com abertas. 
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de NW, sendo que hoje tem havido rajadas fortes durante a tarde. 

Não estava nada à espera de chuva para amanhã, mas o IPMA deu hoje essa previsão e ainda bem  Vamos ver como corre 

Sexta: *15,8ºC / 23,2ºC *
Sábado: *13,6ºC / 19,9ºC *
Domingo: *12,7ºC / 20,3ºC
*
T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Mai 2021 às 21:51)

Dia mais bonito que o de ontem, com muito sol, nuvens de bom tempo e um vento refrescante - um dia de verão, ao fim a e ao cabo.

Deixo aqui um time-lapse da serra de Monsanto.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mai 2021 às 10:19)

Choveu durante uns 2-3 minutos aqui por Alenquer por volta das 8h30. 
menos de 1 mm é o que regista a netatmo aqui ao lado.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mai 2021 às 10:35)

a chover miudinho mas continuo, agora. Não aparece nada no radar,,,


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2021 às 10:55)

Bom dia

A manhã acordou com uns aguaceiros fracos, e agora mesmo acabou de cair mais uns chuviscos.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2021 às 11:01)

Boas!

A manhã iniciou-se com muita nebulosidade  aqui pela Azambuja e desde há pouco chove fraco por aqui!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2021 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Esta manhã está a ser marcada por alguns aguaceiros fracos

Fotografias tiradas às 7h39 e 7h44, respetivamente.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2021 às 11:27)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A manhã iniciou-se com muita nebulosidade  aqui pela Azambuja e desde há pouco chove fraco por aqui!



A chuva já lá vai, por agora o Sol brilha, veremos se por muito tempo!


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2021 às 11:40)

cai uma chuvinha


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mai 2021 às 11:57)

Os radares do ipma estão bem? Não assinala nada ...


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2021 às 12:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Os radares do ipma estão bem? Não assinala nada ...



Os radares de Coruche e de Loulé estão em baixo. O de Arouca também não parece estar a 100%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2021 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Não tenho dito nada por aqui simplesmente porque, infelizmente, nada se passa, e acho que tal também é visível na quantidade de publicações aqui no fórum.  O tempo está uma pasmaceira - não temos trovoadas, a instabilidade desta semana foi toda para o Mediterrâneo e temos levado com frentes em dissipação que pouco ou nada acumulam por aqui... 
Sábado foi um dia enevoado mas em que nada caiu, já ontem foi um dia em que choveu mas foi tão fraquinho que praticamente nada acumulou na maioria das estações da Margem Sul. Por aqui, a frente dissipada resumiu-se a uns três minutos de chuvisco muito fraco e disperso, que deixou um acumulado aproximadamente igual a 0 mm. 
Estes dias também têm sido acompanhados de nortada moderada a forte e temperatura ainda muito primaveris...  

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Sexta-feira, dia 21
Máx: 23,8°C
Mín: 15,0°C
Rajada máxima: 42,2 km/h NNO

Sábado, dia 22
Máx: 19,9°C
Mín: 13,6°C
Rajada máxima: 42,2 km/h N

Anteontem, dia 23
Máx: 19,9°C
Mín: 11,8°C
Rajada máxima: 44,2 km/h NNO

Ontem, dia 24
Máx: 21,5°C
Mín: 13,5°C
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h NNO

Entretanto, na passada madrugada, a nortada deixou de soprar e a direção do vento virou para nordeste. O vento também diminuiu de intensidade e a temperatura disparou, estando agora 14,5°C. Hoje a temperatura já deverá superar os 26°C...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2021 às 11:54)

Bom dia,

Madrugada de muito vento em Odivelas. Só acalmou ao início da manhã.

Ontem ainda chuviscou, mas nada de relevante.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2021 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde 

Na segunda-feira tive um aguaceiro fraco, que molhou bem o chão mas sem acumulação. O resto do dia foi pouco nublado e fresco. 
Ontem e hoje foram dias de Verão, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e sol bem quente, dando a sensação que estava mais calor. 
A nortada continua a marcar presença, mas a intensidade tem vindo a diminuir de dia para dia. 

Segunda: *12,8ºC / 21,4ºC *
Terça: *13,6ºC / 25,2ºC *
Quarta: *13,1ºC / 27,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2021 às 20:01)

Boa Tarde

Na segunda-feira tive um aguaceiro fraco, que molhou bem o chão mas sem acumulação. O resto do dia foi pouco nublado e fresco.
Ontem e hoje foram dias de Verão, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e sol bem quente, dando a sensação que estava mais calor.
A nortada continua a marcar presença, mas a intensidade tem vindo a diminuir de dia para dia.

Segunda: *14,0ºC / 21,4ºC *
Terça: *13,6ºC / 25,2ºC *
Quarta: *13,1ºC / 27,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2021 às 09:38)

Manhã de céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco. 
Panorâmica a  oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Mai 2021 às 11:09)

Ontem, após ter saído de casa com a temperatura já na casa dos 27º - 28º e uma quase ausência de vento e chegar á Malveira da Serra, a temperatura já nos +- 21º e uma ventania desgraçada, prova-se que a nortada nesta zona é implacável 









vista da Peninha,


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mai 2021 às 11:33)

O dia por Coimbra começou com um nevoeiro bem agradável, mas entretanto já levantou, algumas nuvens ainda, no entanto


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2021 às 16:25)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O verão meteorológico aproxima-se , e os dias próximos do dia 1 Junho prometem ser os mais quentes do ano até ao momento  Depois ainda muita  indefinição , mas o que próximo fim de semana e segunda feira serão bem quentinhos , isso já parece praticamente certo! Maio acabará como um mês muito seco por cá, com apenas 11.2mm até ao momento, e assim deverá acabar! Nesto momento temperatura a rondar os 26ºc, mas já andou pelos 28ºc ,e céu enfadonho  Ontem foi dia de super lua, fica um registo feito por cá




Super Blood Moon, May 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2021 às 21:01)

Boas,
Dias agradáveis por Leiria, com um ambiente ao qual estou pouco habituado a partir desta altura.  Hoje, nuvens altas e ambiente algo abafado, mas houve sempre algum vento e era fresco.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2021 às 19:44)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2021 às 22:54)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, mais um dia de temperatura agradável e com algumas nuvens altas. Nortada a intensificar-se ao longo da tarde como é habitual. Fiz o trajeto entre Leiria e Lisboa e havia boas rajadas. Alguma bruma também presente.
Vista desde o Castelo de Leiria ao final da manhã:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2021 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

Por cá sigo com uma tarde, bastante amena.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mai 2021 às 16:35)

Muito nublado aqui pela zona Oeste, parece estar prestes a chover...mas acho que não vai cair nada.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2021 às 19:27)

Boas,
Hoje por Setúbal, dia de céu limpo e agradável. Nortada mais intensa durante a tarde, mas ainda assim o ambiente não teve desagradável.
Algumas fotos:


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2021 às 16:21)

32.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2021 às 19:43)

Boa Tarde 

Nada de interessante a apontar, o tempo prossegue quente e soalheiro. Hoje foi o dia mais quente da semana, mas ainda não foi desta que fui aos 30  
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e nortada fraca, especialmente durante as tardes. 

A próxima semana promete festa piromusical nalgumas regiões  Por aqui devo ficar a ver navios como sempre, mas pode ser que calhe alguma coisa  

Quinta: *13,2ºC / 27,5ºC *
Sexta: *12,6ºC / 27,6ºC*
Sábado: *14,2ºC / 26,2ºC*
Domingo: *13,7ºC / 28,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *25,7ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2021 às 23:45)

Deixo aqui umas fotografias tiradas hoje (com o telemóvel) num passeio matinal pelo Parque Eólico de Bolores, Trilho do Pego do Diabo e Loca do Gato.




IMG_20210530_105610 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210530_110738 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210530_113447 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210530_110735-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




PANO_20210530_112132 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210530_112223 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210530_112231 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



Aproveito e partilho também dois vídeos que fiz no domingo passado no mesmo local, com uma nortada jeitosa.


----------



## srr (31 Mai 2021 às 14:12)

Abrantes

26º com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (31 Mai 2021 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!

Dia com sol, mas alguma nebulosidade baixa e cumulus já se verificaram. Falta algo pra uma instabilidade mais consistente!
Vento fraco/nulo de S durante a noite e manhã, intensificando-se entretanto para moderado.
Está bem mais fresco, com apenas *22ºC *a esta hora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2021 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,

Por a manhã acordou com nevoeiro, que só se dissipou já depois das 10 horas, agora sigo com sol, e céu parcilamente nublado.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2021 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Hoje já se notou uma mudança de tempo, apresentando-se mais húmido, fresco e ventoso.
O céu tem se apresentando pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade baixa.
O vento rodou para SW e tem soprado por vezes moderado, com uma sensação fresquinha 

Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC *

O mês termina com um acumulado miserável de *5,1 mm*. Depois de um Maio extremamente chuvoso, eis um Maio extremamente seco, o clima mediterrânico no seu melhor 
Vamos ver como corre Junho, que parece arrancar com alguma precipitação  

T. Atual: *22,9ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2021 às 08:16)

Bom dia,
Os últimos dias do mês de maio foram tão pasmacentos que nem me apercebi que eles foram passando, de tal forma que foi preciso vir uma frente em dissipação em que nada vai render por aqui para querer fazer uma atualizaçãozinha na que será, possivelmente, a última mensagem deste tópico de maio.  

*Charneca de Caparica*

Dia 26
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 12,9°C

Dia 27 
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 12,9°C

Dia 28
Máx: 27,9°C
Mín: 12,3°C

Dia 29
Máx: 26,7°C
Mín: 14,7°C

Anteontem 
Máx: 27,3°C
Mín: 13,8°C

Ontem
Máx: 19,9°C
Mín: 14,5°C

O mês em questão acabou com 11,4 mm, muito pouco tendo em conta a média de 41 mm. Agora estão 16,4°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2021 às 15:41)

aguaceiro


----------

